# Pipe Travel Kit



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

What does everyone use as a small pipe kit when traveling? For the longest time I used one of those "hang from the back of the door" unfolding shower kit bags. It had multiple pockets for holding an assortment of pipes and tools and a zippered pocket for tobacco tins and pouches. I'm considering going all out and getting something fancy as a replacement for my pipe kit.

What're you using?


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a cigar caddy style case that is massive and holds lots of pipes and tobacco. It is sealed and water tight. I think it is made by peli!


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I use a "Gentleman's Pipe Companion" when travelling mostly. But mostly I leave for only a couple of days at a time. I'f I'm gone a week, I have a Dunhill 5 Pipe leather carrier. I also have one of those Shave Bags that I throw tins, roll-ups, Pipe Cleaners, Matches, and Pipe Tools in.

RD


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

2 pipe bag works for me since most travel is 3 days or less for walleye fishing. Usually take the cheaper pipes I have out on the water.


----------



## Blackbeard (May 18, 2008)

I found a bag for a video camera - Can't remember the name - which works quite well. Double sided with handle on top. Room for 3-4 pipes, lighter, pipe tool, cleaners, and a couple of tins. Not too big - maybe 7" tall x 10" long x 6" deep. Very light weight.
Just found the name - Case Logic. Paid maybe $5.00 for it at a discount store.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Kay, I looked at the bag's website, and the story about his dog made me 

A friend of mine made a tobacco go-bag out of one of his old military soft briefcases. He's got everything in that thing!



MontyTheMooch said:


> What does everyone use as a small pipe kit when traveling? For the longest time I used one of those "hang from the back of the door" unfolding shower kit bags. It had multiple pockets for holding an assortment of pipes and tools and a zippered pocket for tobacco tins and pouches. I'm considering going all out and getting something fancy as a replacement for my pipe kit.
> 
> What're you using?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Check out men's hanging toiletry bags. Very low cost and the make great pipe and accessory travel bags.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Yup. That's what it was that I had (still have in fact). A hanging toiletry bag.  Couldn't remember the name.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I usually stick everything in a small sized, motorcycle tank bag. It is small enough to not get in the way.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine is a small bag made for two pipes, and it came with a tobacco pouch. I can't find a pic of it, but it is very similar to this one (except mine only holds two pipes and has a textured fake leather finish) - 3 Pipe Value Combo Pouch

If I ever start taking pipes on the go more often, I would probably want a nicer one. But as infrequently as I use it, combined with the super low price, it works for me.


----------



## Extreme (Jan 8, 2011)

I usually use American Airlines business complimentary travell kit bag, ( one or two,depending how long my trip is) in one i carry pipes and another one for tins or pouches

Nick


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I use one of these. Snap Over 2 Pipe Combo Pouch A bit pricey but it works great.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I use a 2 pipe snap over case as well. Nice spot for a tamper, 2 pipes, outside opening for pipe cleaners, and a 2 snap tobacco pouch that's rubber lined.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I found a lunch tote/cooler that works for my commuting. Plenty of room for the 2 cobs and Kaywoodie, several pouch's, tools, lighters etc. We also have a small Pelican case that we never seem to put the camera in anymore. I can re-fashion some of the foam for a couple of pipes and have room left for baccy and tools.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> We also have a small Pelican case that we never seem to put the camera in anymore. I can re-fashion some of the foam for a couple of pipes and have room left for baccy and tools.


DO IT! Then post the Pictures.


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

I got the 4-pipe combination pipe pouch PipesandCigars sells - plenty of room for 2-3 pipes, baccy and all accessories and the "pleather" is stylish, haha, perfect for camping trips, though, and at $20 - it's cheaper than making something yourself.

Wouldn't go too fancy- you are carrying pipes, not the Queen's jewels...


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

mcgreggor57 said:


> We also have a small Pelican case that we never seem to put the camera in anymore. I can re-fashion some of the foam for a couple of pipes and have room left for baccy and tools.


This would be awesome pelicans are what i keep all of my guns in. Those things are near indestructible.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> DO IT! Then post the Pictures.


Since you asked 

It's a small case. Pelican 1120









What I started with









It now holds 2 pipes, a czech tool, 2 full pouches of OTC, and a lighter. There's enough clearance to throw a pack of pip cleaners on top of the baccy. If I were travelling, I would fill several snack ziplocs of various tobaccos. The 2 full pouches take up a lot more room than would be needed. You could certainly stack a lot of samples of flakes in the cutout.









Total time invested was about 20 minutes. A more efficient way would be to store the stems and bowls separately. I'll use it this way for a season and probably pick up some new foam and carve it up differently once I see how I use it.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

My travel kit is sticked on to all my shirts. It's called a breast pocket!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey! those pipes look familiar. Great Idea. Now there is no worries on the golf course during a summer shower.

I can only assume the pipe cleaners are under the Carter Hall.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> My travel kit is sticked on to all my shirts. It's called a breast pocket!


Breast pocket? My ol' lady has breast pockets, I have shirt pockets.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Hey! those pipes look familiar. Great Idea. Now there is no worries on the golf course during a summer shower.
> 
> I can only assume the pipe cleaners are under the Carter Hall.


Yes, they will fit under the pouches if they're not in the package. My choice of smokes on the course are cigars that I keep in a Herfador in the bag. I'm going to put this setup through its paces over the next few weeks, including taking it to the course, to see how I use it.

Hard sided containers are nice if you're going to be in an environment requiring protection. The reality is I seldom travel anywhere outside my daily commute but it's nice to have an option now. I would have no problem tossing this in a suitcase.

Actually it was just fun to do


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Breast pocket? My ol' lady has breast pockets, I have shirt pockets.


Maybe I should work out more... :lol:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Maybe I should work out more... :lol:


Damn, there goes another keyboard, not to mention alcohol abuse as the beer shot out my nose!


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

I use a small pelican case and just throw a few cobs in it. It's a micro case with no foam so I use sandwich bags full of air to stop them from moving around, its not fancy but it does the trick.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

P&C advertised these with their last email. Not big enough to travel a few days with, but it should work great for just "out for the day.". Basically looks like a zipper tobacco pouch with a small pipe pouch on the bottom. The lot of estate pipes I got a while back actually came with one almost just like it, but the zippers were broken and it was generally in a poor state...and I've been kinda wanting one like it. Anywho - it's leather, and cheap enough that I'm gonna snag one with my next order - Nova Lite 1 Pipe Combination Pouch


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

I put my tobacco in a pouch (goat leather from Australia) and my pipes in those little sacks they come in (or socks), and put those and my matches/tamper/cleaners all in a Swiss Fly Fishing Bag - Uncle Sams Army Navy Outfitters (google it, can't post links) with plenty of room for a cigar caddy, a lighter, and a cutter.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

tar heel said:


> I put my tobacco in a pouch (goat leather from Australia) and my pipes in those little sacks they come in (or socks), and put those and my matches/tamper/cleaners all in a Swiss Fly Fishing Bag - Uncle Sams Army Navy Outfitters (google it, can't post links) with plenty of room for a cigar caddy, a lighter, and a cutter.


Nice looking bag, but if ever I've seen a Man purse (or "Murse" as my son calls it) that would be it. :mrgreen:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Since you asked
> 
> It's a small case. Pelican 1120
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to do this too. My wife says she can smell my pipes "emanating" from my leather briefcase. Gonna have to do up something with a seal on it or start leaving them in my work van at night.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I am a tactical kind of guy and use this when traveling in the back country

FOUR-BY-SIX? - MAXPEDITION HARD-USE GEAR Tactical Nylon Gear for Military, Law Enforcement, Tactical Concealed Carry; Tailored to Perform Tactical


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I didn't travel much for work, but sometimes I'd go somewhere for a few days, maybe a week, maybe twice in my career for two weeks. I took a pipe, a pouch of tobacco with some folded pipe cleaners, and a pack of pipe cleaners in the suitcase. It was always the Sasieni Four Dot prince, my favorite ever pipe until it was stolen, at which point I carried the Bari Dana. If I ran out of tobacco, I would buy some. Back then, I wore a sport coat just about everywhere, usually with a pair of jeans, so the pipe was in a coat pocket and so was the pouch. I really didn't think about it much. Last time I went to Boston for a few days, I took the Sasieni 4Dot diplomat -- and a pouch of tobacco with some pipe cleaners in it, with another pack of pipe cleaners in the suitcase. Worked okay as I recall. I have never felt the need for special packing of a golf tee or a pipe nail, either. Back then, free matches were everywhere and my pockets were always full of matchbooks from restaurants, bars, hotel lobbies...and going back a ways, from the stewardess on the airplane.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

It's funny when I travel I always ask for mataches from everyone because as a kid I used to collect them... now everyone just gives me funny looks but every once in a while I get a pack!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> It's funny when I travel I always ask for mataches from everyone because as a kid I used to collect them... now everyone just gives me funny looks but every once in a while I get a pack!


Wow. I'm suddenly reminded of my matchbook collection when I was a kid. I had a few hundred, at least, from all over the place. My father, being a USAF pilot, did a lot of trips and had to eat somewhere, and being a pipe smoker, he needed matches. I had already started collecting matchbooks when I was maybe 9, and then my father noticed I was doing it started bringing me some really neat ones, from Africa (Morocco, where there was an AF base), Germany, Switzerland, California, Greenland...I had a LOT of matchbooks, and some of them were just amazing. Just another one of those things that gets discarded along the way when you're a service brat. I think my MAD Comic Book collection (NOT the magazine!) would be worth close to a million dollars now. sigh. And the Superman, Batman, Archie, Captain Marvel, another few million. Tales from the Crypt, Amazing Stories, Keeper of the Crypt...now those are worth a pretty penny these days, for sure. And then there are the ones I had in high school...Trump, Cracked, Humbug and a few others I've forgotten the names of, now command prices like Van Gogh paintings. sigh. sigh.Trump (magazine) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Yes, that is the sort of thing I read in high school. I was doomed from the beginning.

I need a Time Travel Kit.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a couple of four pipe cases, as well as half a dozen single pipe/ tobacco combo pouches. When I fly I usually pack a jar of tobacco in my carry on and pack at least one roll up pouch for when I'm out and about.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

phinz said:


> I have a couple of four pipe cases, as well as half a dozen single pipe/ tobacco combo pouches. When I fly I usually pack a jar of tobacco in my carry on and pack at least one roll up pouch for when I'm out and about.


I would think you'd have a hard time getting a glass mason jar through security. Ever had any issues with it?


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope. The Key West airport wanted to open it up, which was no big deal. I just put it near the top of the carry on. Nobody else has even blinked. San Diego, Atlanta, Knoxville, Miami, Seattle, Charlotte, and some others I'm probably forgetting, haven't had issues at all.


----------

